# Installation FreeBSD



## marvinr (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am installing FreeBSD on my netbook from my USB because I do not have a cd device. At the moment "Choose Installation Media", I select "9 USB", however a message tells me: 
	
	



```
No USB devices found (try Options/Re-scan Devices)
```

Can you help me please, I am novice with Unix.


----------



## Beastie (May 16, 2011)

marvinr said:
			
		

> try Options/Re-scan Devices


Well, have you tried it?


----------



## marvinr (May 17, 2011)

When I am here:






What do I do?


----------



## Beastie (May 17, 2011)

As is written at the bottom of the screen, use the "arrow keys to move" down to the Re-scan Devices <*> option (second to last) and press "SPACE to select/toggle" it. Then "type Q to Quit" and do whatever you were doing before.


----------

